# Problème de carte iTunes



## la scuderia (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour j’ai acheté une carte iTunes sur le store français et j’ai reçu ma carte venant d’un store belge. Problème elle passe pas j’ai contacter Apple qui m’a dit qu’il fallait que je me connecte sur le store belge pour recharger mon compte. Mais je sais pas comment faire


----------

